# Baufehler und die Folgen



## Christine (1. März 2012)

Moin,

tja - da hat frau sich einen kleinen Bachlauf gebaut und gleich diverse Fehler mit eingebaut.
  (Foto aus der Bauphase 2010)
Erster Fehler: Die Steine am Rand bilden gewollte kleine Höhlen, aber ich habe nicht daran gedacht, dass dort nicht nur __ Kröten und __ Molche ein ruhiges Plätzchen finden.... Ergebnis:
  Ein Mauseloch. In der Folie 

Zweiter Fehler: Übertriebene Abdeckerei von Folie und Schläuchen mit Ufermatte. Unter der Brücke...
 
Mit dem roten Kreis markiert seht Ihr die Ufermatte, normalerweise geht da sonst die Brücke drüber. Dort hatten sich 13 kleine Kröten einquartiert. Nach dem Tauwetter und der Wiederinbetriebnahme der Bachlaufpumpe kamen sie zu Tage 
Ausserdem hatte sich davor durch Verwirbelungen eine Haufen Laub angesammelt. Und darin ich weiß nicht wieviele erfrorene Regenwürmer. Bestimmt zwei Hände voll. Das war wirklich eklig. 

Diese Ansammlung von Leichen erklärte natürlich die plötzlich auftretende Wassertrübung und die kleinen Schaumkrönchen auf dem Teich. 

Die Frostopfer habe ich entsorgt, zur Zeit läuft ein Teilwasserwechsel (nachdem ich die Entlüftungsventile für die Gartenwasserleitung endlich zu kriegt habe ).


----------



## Zermalmer (1. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Christine,
das is ja mal ein nicht so toller Start in die neue Saison
Dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass nicht noch irgendwo böse Überraschungen lauern.


----------



## jolantha (1. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Blümchen,
solche Fehler passieren auch Männern !!!


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Kopf hoch. als Mann kann einem das auch passieren


----------



## Hagalaz (8. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hoffe mal du nimmsts mir nicht übel, dass ich mich hier in deinen Theard einklinke 
Hab mir letztes Jahr meinen Teich gebaut und bin leider erst danach auf dieses Forum gestoßen 
und ja dadurch kam es zu einigen Fehlern.
Senkrechte Teichwände und steile Stufen sind das Ergebnis. Dies führt zu falten in der Folie und schwieriger Bepflanzung des Randes! Da die Wand so steil ist musste ich mir etwas einfallen lassen...
Hab einfach Kartoffelsäcke so zugeschnitten und zusammengenäht, dass sie Pflanztaschen gebildet haben (siehe rot eingekreist)
Hier mal ne Zeichnung wies bei mir aussieht und wie es nicht sein sollte


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Ich würde Ihn nochmals jetzt im Frühjahr neu machen. Bin auch gerade dabei meinen Koiteich neu zu machen


----------



## Christine (8. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius,

nein, ich nehm's nicht übel.

Allerdings würde ich mich Illerkoi anschließen. Solange der Teich noch so frisch ist, würde ich den Fehler lieber korrigieren. Du ärgerst Dich sonst ständig. Spätestens, wenn die Kartoffelsäcke verrottet sind und alles am Grund liegt.

Und wie sieht es mit Deiner Kapillarsperre aus?


----------



## Hagalaz (8. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Also die Säcke werde aufjedenfall ersetzt komplett neu machen geht leider nicht zum einen vom Platz her und zum anderen, weil ich dann eine neue Folie bräuchte usw. und das ist dann eben wieder das kostet dann eben wieder leider 
und um ehrlich zu sein wüsste ich auch nicht wie ich dieses Problem beheben könnte ohne einen "neuen" Teich zu graben.
Kapillarsperre ist alles Top. Das einzig wirkliche Problem sind eben diese sch**** steilen Wände...


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Du kannst die Folie doch trotzdem nehmen, verzichte auf eine Stufe und mach die anderen dafür größer, der Platz bleibt der Gleiche, weil du die Fläche ja nicht änderst.


----------



## Ironm (8. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius,

ich würde den Teich an deiner Stelle auch nochmal neu anlegen! 1 Woche Arbeit und du hast die extrem steilen Wände los!

Wie viel Platz hast du denn zur Verfügung? 

Wie groß ist deine Folie? Hast du die Folie schon abgeschnitten?

Willst du einen Pflanzen- oder Fischteich haben? Zur Zeit sieht es aus, wie ein Wasseraufbewahrungsbecken! 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Hagalaz (9. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Würde ihn schon gerne neu anlegen!
Platz habe ich Seitlich und nach hinten keinen mehr und nach vorne auch nur ein paar Zentimeter das ich für mich eben DAS große Problem.
Folie ist schon zugeschnitten da der Teich schon seit letztem Sommer steht ist auch schon alles bepflanzt etc.
Sollte ein Naturteich werden höchstens ein paar __ Moderlieschen.
Um ehrlich zu sein wüsste ich auch nicht wie genau ich die Stufen richtig anlegen sollte ohne, dass ich wieder steile Wände bekomme:? könnt ihr mir da bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen?
Hatte hier im Forum vor kurzem eine schöne Zeichnung gefunden wie die Stufen richtig angelegt werden sollten so im Durchschnitt finde die aber nicht mehr.
Hier mal ein Bild von der gesamt Situation machen damit ihr euch ein besseres Bild machen könnt. Hoffe ich könnt mir dann helfen


----------



## Annett (9. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius.

Für die oberste Stufe (umlaufend) könntest Du, sofern noch genug Folie da ist, so vorgehen:



Damit könntest Du rings herum Pflanzen setzen und den Teich optisch aufwerten - schließlich verschwindet so die nackte Folie vom Rand.
Wenn Du diese Stufe richtig in Waage oder leicht nach außen geneigt baust, rutscht Dir auch das Substrat nicht soo leicht ab...


----------



## Ironm (10. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius,

welche Ausmaße hat denn dein jetziger Teich? 2 auf 4m? 
Schreib uns doch mal die aktuelle Länge und Breite, vielleicht können wir Dir dann weiterhelfen.

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Hagalaz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

So habe es endlich geschafft mal alle Maße zu nehmen und nochmal ein paar Bilder zu machen!
Also der Teich ist ca. 4,10 m lang und 2,50 breit.
Hab nochmal ne Zeichung mit dne genauen Werten der einzelnen Stufen gemacht.
Hab auch noch meine Kapillarsperre aufgezeichnet. Die Folie ist ca. 10 cm weit eigegraben.
Hab auch nochmal Bilder vom Teich gemacht auf denen man die Stufen besser erkennen kann.
Hoffe dies hilft euch.
Hab heute nämlich mal die Pflanzsäcke untersucht und die sind schon ziemlich marode.
Bin am verzweifeln.


----------



## Kute (10. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius,

das mit den Pflanzsäcken kann mann ja ändern, irgendwo habe ich heute schon gelesen, statt Pflanzsäcke an den Steilwänden Pflanzkörbe hinzuhängen, die verrotten nicht und die Pflanzen werden auch nicht so gedrückt , können sich dadurch besser entwickeln. Werde ich bei mir auch so machen, aus Platzgründen wird mein zur Zeit im Bau befindlicher Teich ein ähnliches Profil haben, allerdings nicht ganz so tief (1,1 m).


----------



## Hagalaz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Ja das Problem mit dem Platz kenn ich *grummel*
Hatte heute mir überlegt, dass man vielleicht so lange Blumenkästen für den Balkon reinhängen könnte nur mit der Befestigung bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Annett (10. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius,

warum so umständlich? Aus Kostengründen?
Schau Dir doch mal bei NG die Taschenmatten an! http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/Taschenmatten-fuer-Steilwaende/
Kann man auch mit Kunstrasen (gut gespült!) nachbasteln... 

Die Kapillarsperre würde ich, wie in meiner Skizze oben gezeigt umbauen. Damit gewinnst Du Platz für Pflanzen und es schaut besser aus...


----------



## Hagalaz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hi danke für den Link! Hab schon dauernt so Matten gesucht aber die irgenwie immer übersehn.
Ja die Kapillarsperre werde ich auf jedenfall umbauen sollange der Teich noch frisch ist
denkst du, dass das viel ausmacht?


----------



## Annett (11. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

 

Es gewinnt die Optik und Du kannst rings herum weitere Pflanzen des Sumpfbereiches setzen...
Kleine __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben, __ Seggen, Tannenwedel usw. 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich den Rest des Teiches dann sogar so lassen, wie er ist. 
Wenn die Stufen waagerecht sind, kannst Du dort gut Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen platzieren. Die neue Sumpfzone außen herum macht es dann zu einem halbwegs odentlichen Teich.
Meine Meinung!


----------



## Hagalaz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

So hab mich jetzt entschieden.
Kapillarsperre werde ich morgen richten und mir dann diese Taschenmatten holen.
Noch einmal viel danke für den Tipp
Zu den Pflanzen die da rein sollen in einem extra Thema 
Der Rest bleibt dann so.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius,

ich würde noch mit Kies/ Sand (mehr Kies) auffüllen. 
So:
 

Dann ist die Folie erstmal größtenteils weg. 

Ich hasse bei mir auch jedes sichtbare Stück Folie und mein schwarzes Loch in der Mitte. 
Hätte man das gleich besser überlegt..., nein wäre nicht gegangen da ich nicht mehr Platz bekommen habe. 

Wenn die Folie mal kaputt geht, werde ich ds neu verhandeln mit meiner Frau.

Die Pflanzen kannst Du ja direkt pflanzen, bei der Menge Substrat. 
Anfangs hatte ich auch alles in Blumentöpfen und das hat mir nicht gefallen. Sah aus wie eine Unterwasserblumenbank. Sind alle raus bei mir

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Hagalaz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

So heute mal richtig ins Zeug gelet und die Kapillarsperre gerichtet. Hat alles gut geklappt bis auf die Tatsache das einwenig Gartenerde den Weg in den Teich gefunden hat 
Hab jetzt doch noch einiges an Platz dazu bekommen hab an der Steilen stelle sogar noch eine kleine Stufe erhalten (siehe Foto).
Was meint ihr? Ich hatte mir überlegt die Stufe zu bepflanzen und dort dann die Taschenmatten ranhänge...

@Thomas Die Sache ist die das dort alles ziemlich steil ist ic also garnicht auffüllen kann leider  
Pflanzen sind bei mir auch alle direkt im Boden ohne Körbe.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius,

auf den Bildern wirkt es nicht zu steil. Das kann täuschen, aber die Pflanzstufen sind doch schön breit. 
Du kannst ja auch Steine hinstapeln.

Mit den Pflanzen wird schwer werden. Du müßtest es formen wie einen Blumenkasten, damit das Substrat da oben hält.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (13. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Hallo Darius.

Leider habe ich aktuell wenig Zeit...

Wenn Du da Taschenmatten anbringen möchtest, dann musst Du die entweder mit Steinen beschweren (oben + minimal in den Taschen, damit sie nicht aufschwimmen - einfach testen!), oder anderweitig am Ufer befestigen; z.B. mit Angelsehne. 
Wenn Du den Teil der Matten, wo noch kein Stein drauf liegt, dann mit lehmigen Sand einschlämmst/auffüllst, dann rutscht der auch nicht so flott weg. Natürlich kannst Du den nicht bis zur vorderen Kante 10 cm hoch machen. 
Die Ufermatte bewächst aber mit der Zeit auch ohne Substratauflage. Am alten Teich haben wir so ein ähnliches Problem. Müßte mal Bilder machen, aber.... 

Sollte der Sand nicht auf der Matte halten oder nicht in Frage kommen - wir haben im Teich meiner Mutter damals die Sumpfiris und die anderen Pflanzen nur mit größeren Steinen festgeklemmt. Das ergab dann natürlich irgendwann ein Wirrwarr aus Pflanzen, Wurzeln und Steinen. Ist nicht so pflegeleicht, wenn man mal ausdünnen will, funktionierte aber ganz gut.


----------



## Hagalaz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Baufehler und die Folgen*

Guten Morgen und Danke für die ganzen Tipps habe mich gestern auch noch mal intensiv damit beschäftigt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich wie ihr gesagt habt die Matten auf die "neue" Stufe auflege mit Steinen beschwere und dann die Stufe mit Lehmsand auffüllen und da dann versch. __ Iris wachsen lasse. Pflanztaschen werden natürlich auf bepflanzt. Und ansonsten werde ich noch schauen, dass ich die freien Stellen möglichst mit Sand bedecke.


----------

